# Kraftwerk K9 Opinions?



## mega0712 (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi, I’m looking at buying a WL German Shepherd. I’ve been looking at a few breeders, one of them being Kraftwerk K9. However, I’ve heard mixed reviews about them, more than the typical breeder. Does anyone have any experiences, good or bad, with Kraftwerk K9 and their dogs?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You may have to have several more posts to get PMs. And PMs are going to be the most helpful here as breeder bashing is prohibited... So post a couple of more questions and return to this one asking for PMs.


(Unless I'm all wet and you don't need a minimum number of posts to get PMs....


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I've met a couple. The prices though, definitely out of my range.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> I've met a couple. The prices though, definitely out of my range.


Cheapskate LOL! What's 5500 to 7K between friends? 

Back on topic though, I've seen a few of their dogs and honestly liked most of them. My dog has a Kraftwerk dog in her pedigree on the site's side.

All joking aside though, why spend 2 or 3 times the money for a puppy that is equal or better in pedigree? Look at 

https://gilletteddrshepherds.com/

They're near you and have good looking dogs IMHO. But whether or not our perspectives on what we like is similar or not, I can't stress enough that there are multiple criteria to look for. Price is one for sure, but temperment, again IMHO is paramount, followed very closely by structure. I have seen so many GSD's that I would never want to own! Kraftwerk does have some, and definitely produce some, very attractive and accomplished dogs, but their pricing is well...what Steve said LOL!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

tim_s_adams said:


> Cheapskate LOL! What's 5500 to 7K between friends?


I don't know about friends, he never mentioned any kind of discount when I met him, Lol.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just an FYI: WL puppies range from $1800-$2500 with pedigrees that have world level competing dogs in them. My male was the higher end and his sire is the 2015 WUSV champion. My female on the higher end and her sire is the 2018 FCI Bundeseiger and her dam was 4th at her LGA in Germany. 

I've trained 2 puppies for sport. The first, my 6 yr old male who competed at regionals. The second, my 1 yr old female who is awesome. I KNOW that my 1 yr old has more training than the puppies listed on the "trained puppies" page for $7000. There is absolutely no way that a 2-3 month old puppy has the amount of training to make a dog worth that price. My 1 yr old has a foundation in tracking, a great obedience foundation knowing all the pieces to a BH routine and is starting protection. Realistically, she would sell for $5k with her level of training.

There is a video of one of these 2 month old puppies working on the facebook page. No way is that worth $7k.

And seriously - $9500 for a neutered dog???! 

Eydu's titles aren't even listed correctly. He's an IPO3, not IGP. Does that matter? Yes. The IGP titles started this year. IGP1 and IGP2 have some pretty big differences from the IPO1 and IPO2. He earned his IPO3 at least by last year because he was 14th at his regional championship. I know where there is a female 

The point being, you can buy a great dog, with comparable pedigrees, for far less than what Kraftwerk charges.

***And just as a huge pet peeve - why do people list ALL the titles a dog has? The dog can't have an IPO3 without passing BH, IPO1 and IPO2. Listing all those titles just panders to the uniformed as a marketing gimmick.

End Rant. I need to go clean my house.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I haven't heard anything bad about Kraftwerk except for the price. They were a really big deal years ago and made a big name for themselves, I think they have since changed ownership and things have changed. You are paying for the brand. As others have said you can get the same quality dog or better for far less money. 

You'd be way ahead of the game if you bought a similar quality dog for $2-$3K then spend all that additional money you would have spent on a Kraftwerk dog and get the best training available, insurance, and other dog expenses.


----------



## Moreso (4 mo ago)

Can any of you suggest a good breeder in western US/Canada for working lines? I'm desperate to find a good one.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

This thread is 4 years old. Suggest you start your own - you will get more replies!
Welcome ot the board!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

tim_s_adams said:


> Cheapskate LOL! What's 5500 to 7K between friends?
> 
> Back on topic though, I've seen a few of their dogs and honestly liked most of them. My dog has a Kraftwerk dog in her pedigree on the site's side.
> 
> ...


The puppy video on the homepage is cuteness overload but the puppy page is a dead link and the site appears to be out of date (not unusual for many breeders) unless they haven't had a litter in a year.

Anyway, old thread


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

WNGD said:


> The puppy video on the homepage is cuteness overload but the puppy page is a dead link and the site appears to be out of date (not unusual for many breeders) unless they haven't had a litter in a year.
> 
> Anyway, old thread


They have some new puppies on there. Most recent born in august for 7500.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That video was probably the cutest shepherd video I have seen. All those puppies running through the woods quite a site. $7,500 for a puppy it sounds criminal.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would look at SentinalHarts program. I know several dogs from Camilla's breedings and the health and temperament are solid.


Moreso said:


> Can any of you suggest a good breeder in western US/Canada for working lines? I'm desperate to find a good one.


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

$7500 is absurd for a puppy IMO.


----------



## sbvr46 (4 mo ago)

Bearshandler said:


> They have some new puppies on there. Most recent born in august for 7500.


I think they were referring to the Gillette breeder website, unless I'm reading that wrong. That website does seem to be a bit out of date.


----------

